# And you thought you had stash



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

And you thought you had stash???? Check out the queen of stash! Fabric is nothing, wait until you see the patterns!

The girl doing the video is ditzie, but the video is unbelieveable.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfU7UG8s4eQ[/ame]


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That makes me feel a little better about my sewing room and the fabric room.

But at least her's is at the top of the staircase so people only see it when they mean to.

Angie


----------



## TC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh my goodness, wouldn't I love to have 10 minutes and a shopping cart in that room! If I had a "room" that Bobby would let me use for that, I couldn't promise that it would look like that in a year. That's why he won't let me have one!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

That looks like my mom's house.

My mom had a shed out back attached to my Daddy's gunsmith shop that was her sewing shop when I was a kid. For decades now no one has gone in it because you CAN'T get in...it is cram packed full to the ceiling with fabric and such.

When her shop got full she moved into the house. An upstairs room. When that room became to full she moved her sewing into a downstairs bedroom. That room she managed to maintain in such a way that you could walk through it. It's almost been converted back to a bedroom now. There are still two sewing machines in there and a desk full of patterns, notions, etc. Most of the fabric down there is stored neatly in the walk-in closet.

The shed will need to be pushed over and burned. No way can any of us even attempt to sort it out. Last winter my sister and I cleaned out the upstairs bedroom, but Mama insisted we cram as much of the old fabric as we could into the walk-in closet up there...which was difficult because it was almost completely full (to the ceiling) with fabric and such already. 

LOL...what's funny is that my mom complained for years (and still does) that my Daddy was a packrat. HA...he had nothing on her.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I seriously believe that fabric is addicting. And all this time we thought it was drugs that were addicting!  

PS.... I am close to having almost that much fabric. Now I need to get in there and start sorting... I have guilt.


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I considered letting my husband watch this, so he could see that my fabric addiction wasn't so bad after all, but decided against it. Then every time I wanted to buy some more fabric, he would throw this room up in my face. (That he didn't want my sewing area to get like this. LOL) Anyway, now I feel better about my collection. I was feeling kind of guilty since I have bought over 20 yards of quilting fabric just since Christmas. :shrug: I couldn't help it. It was on sale and so pretty.  Dh just rolls his eyes when I say I want to go to JoAnn's or Wal-Mart's crafting dept. 
Winona


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This is one time I'm glad I can't see youtube on slow dial-up. I can blithely carry on collecting fabric without the fear of becoming "that woman".  

Halo


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Halo, you are cordially invited to come view that on my dsl. We just won't let the husbands see it.. lest they threaten us!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

OH my goodness... I feel soooo much better now! I don't have a tenth of what she has....even a 20th of what she has! Well...maybe a 20th? WOW....and all of my friends give ME a hard time! LOL! That made my day...someone is a worse fabric pack rat than I am!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Mamajohnson...I haven't "talked" to you in forever...how is your hand? Did you get full use of it back?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Hey Nan!
Well, I cannot say my hand is 100%, but we are almost there. I milk my goats, sew, do just about anything I want. It doesn't have the strength it used to, but I am working it trying to make it stronger. Mornings are sometimes rough, I have to get my fingers working by bending them with my other hand sometimes, but they loosen up. You can't hardly even see a scar! the surgeon did such a great job putting me back together!
In fact, when I saw him last, he told me that I only had something like 92% use, and he wanted to open it back up and work on it some more! :nono: 
Told him I really appreciated his diligence but I think 92% is better than 0%!!
((and I really HATE surgery!))
Thnx so much for thinking of me!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

I am so glad that at least you can use it, but that is a bummer that you are stiff in the morning! Hopefully that will work out in time!!!!! With what happened to it...I am just thankful, as I know you are...that you don't have a nub on the end of your wrist! EEEK! Gonna have to let the ole guy hold his own deer from now on girlfriend!


----------



## mrsbobbear (Jan 3, 2008)

I am soo glad no one can see all my stash, I have filled one room and moved into my daughters room after she moved out. I have a big frame and quilting machine in there and havent started putting fabric in it.Yet.... I totally understand the mens eyerolls when we mention JoAnns or Fabric stores, and yes fabric does multiply like rabbits when we arent looking. Fellow fabric fondler in Calif


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Nan said:


> I am so glad that at least you can use it, but that is a bummer that you are stiff in the morning! Hopefully that will work out in time!!!!! With what happened to it...I am just thankful, as I know you are...that you don't have a nub on the end of your wrist! EEEK! Gonna have to let the ole guy hold his own deer from now on girlfriend!


lol! I was just telling Halo today that I am not afraid of using a saw. But, I surely won't be holding ANYTHING for ANYONE to cut! (especially my kids)
Altho, in a way I am thankful I was holding it. It was a 'mom' moment. Watching my son put that between his feet to cut, I just grabbed it and said no, I will hold it, you will cut your foot off. And he could have!
DH has finally un-grounded me from power tools  
And I am very thankful to have my hand intact. I have learned to enjoy simple things, like opening a jar.


----------



## WannabeeFree (Feb 12, 2006)

Ughh. Watching that video makes me woozy! I don't know if its motion sickness or fear that my stash has that potential!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

For some reason...I thought you were holding it for your hubby...but am still REALLY glad that they were able to patch you up to the extent you are...wish it were better, but am thankful you are still intact!

I don't even like to THINK Of what might have happened if your son held it with his feet! EEEEK! Hubby shouldn't have grounded YOU from the saw..he should have grounded your poor son! I bet he is VERY careful now though! Sometimes it takes that sort of thing to bring reality around! ~~SHUDDER!~~ Poor boy probably still has nightmares about it!

Fabric is funny...it is handed down through my family too! SO..since I am the only girl...I get ALL of everyone's stash when they die! So...the old addage of "the one that dies with the most fabric wins", has a new meaning to me now!


----------



## FiddleKat (Oct 22, 2004)

I guess I really don't have a stash compared to what that woman has.....

Mine right now fills up a large sweater box, and that's it.

I guess I know what Im doing tomorrow............FABRIC SHOPPING!!!!


----------



## Nan (May 13, 2002)

Oh my goodness Fiddlekat...a large sweater box? OH my Oh my Oh my...I have never heard of such a thing...  They are having a sale at JoAnn's AND Hancock's...with some help from your friends you can be a fabric hoarder too!


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

Karen said:


> And you thought you had stash???? Check out the queen of stash! Fabric is nothing, wait until you see the patterns!
> 
> The girl doing the video is ditzie, but the video is unbelieveable.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfU7UG8s4eQ


It took me forever to get that downloaded!!

But I finally got it and showed it to my mother. She had fits! She has a really big stash, but not THAT much.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

FiddleKat said:


> I guess I really don't have a stash compared to what that woman has.....
> 
> Mine right now fills up a large sweater box, and that's it.
> 
> I guess I know what Im doing tomorrow............FABRIC SHOPPING!!!!


 :nono: 
We are here to help you!
You must have a minimum of 16 large tote boxes full to overflowing of fabric.
You need to hit every sale, every yard sale, beg/borrow, gather like crazy!!!
YOUR BEHIND!!!! :hobbyhors 

But, that's ok, we still luv ya!


----------



## Farmer K (Oct 7, 2003)

mamajohnson said:


> :nono:
> We are here to help you!
> You must have a minimum of 16 large tote boxes full to overflowing of fabric.
> You need to hit every sale, every yard sale, beg/borrow, gather like crazy!!!
> ...


Wow....my collection isn't that enormous! It's too bad Rag Shop went out of business but I discovered the online fabric stores and now I have about eight 25-50 yard bolts of fabric in addition to the hundreds and hundreds of yards of fabric cuts. This really is addicting! Wasn't there a thread on here called "Fabraholics Anonymous" or something like that? Oh and patterns...I'm just as bad! I've got about 4 large plastic bins loaded with 'em. Well....still can't help myself if I see some Snoopy fabric that I like....I've been good though. I've only bought about 10 yards in the past 4 months! :angel:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

FArmer K - you sure sound like my kind of fabraholic...! and we really need to krupt FiddleKat some more!

Angie


----------



## Farmer K (Oct 7, 2003)

AngieM2 said:


> FArmer K - you sure sound like my kind of fabraholic...! and we really need to krupt FiddleKat some more!
> 
> Angie



Lol...yes a fabraholic indeed! Well, when one sees a nice fabric that would work well with a fabric one has in their stash, one must buy said fabric...to use someday! Thank goodness WalMart still has some nice cottons and prints. Their clearance table sometimes has some nice stuff too. I bought 1 yd cuts of 4 different corduroy (did I spell that right?) print fabrics and I *plan* to use them in some patchwork pants....one of these days.

FiddleKat....have you looked online at Denver Fabrics' website yet?? They have every kind of fabric you could want. :goodjob: It's a good place to start acquiring some more! They have some nice peachskin fabric (which I've bought by the bolt!  ) It's easy to become a fabraholic!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Hello, my name is Ann and I'm a Fabric-aholic. I feel better already confessing that!! That video made me seriously nauseous and dizzy so I had to stop watching. No sound so I don't know what she was saying. I'll have to listen to it without watching when I get home.

I have a 5 drawer dresser loaded with fabrics, plastic boxes stacked to the ceiling of the closet on top of the dresser & shelf above, two large totes, a large drawer elsewhere in the house and some stuff overflowing one tote. I have 3 sewing machines in my sewing room plus a non-working treadle and serger that I've not yet learned to use in my bedroom. My patterns are in one large sweater box, but I'm going to re-sort them shortly adding a second box. I want to move crafts and household patterns separate from clothing patterns. It will make it simplier to find what I'm looking for. I probably need another box just for apron patterns as they seem to be multiplying. Plastic shoe boxes hold thread, zippers, bias tape, lace, snaps, etc. A large round tin is my button box plus I have a large instant coffee jar with just white shirt buttons. My sewing cabinet has 3 drawers where I have attachments, scissors, rotary cutters, extra blades and miscellaneous items. Two smaller candy tins hold bobbins. I've fairly well organized so I can lay my hands on what I need when I need it. My ironing board is folded up and in the closet except when in use. My cutting boards are in the closet. My dh made me a slotted board to hold quilting rulers which sits on a 3-shelf roll table that also holds my iron, spray bottle, distilled water and spray starch. My 2 extra machines are on typing tables so they can be rolled out of the way. My computer is on the north wall and the sewing cabinet on the south wall and my office desk is in the middle of the room. I clear the office desk and use it for cutting smaller projects. Not much elbow room left I can tell you!

This year I have a monthly budget of $20 for my "hobby". I'm determined to stick to it. If I actually finish making a clothing project then the money spent moves to clothing budget, but as long as its just added to my stash its budget category is hobby. Keeps me honest.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

OK...this is my mom's sewing stash!!!! Except hers is mostly packed in boxes, and never unpacked since she moved from our old house to her condo. So the quantity is there, the room is smaller, but she's got so much carp crammed into that room you can't even move around. Patterns, patterns, patterns....notions....misc craft items, and a drawer full of "sissors" [sic], a brand new cutting board and a brand new Ott-Lite...a Janome Memory Craft and accessories....

All of which I have to go through, pack up, and MOVE TO MY HOUSE. 

Anything polyester is going into the trash, Goodwill box or freecycle...a lot of the thread, trim and elastic will be rotten...but there is still a lot of good stuff I can't part with. 

We are going to turn our garage into a sewing studio/office space just for ME and this is a big reason why.


----------



## pinemead (Jan 18, 2003)

I can't open the video, but from the way it sounds, she has nothing on me! I guess that means I win, and I've already gotten rid of half my fabric. It truly is an addiction, especially when you've worked in a fabric store for 9 years. There's no way I'll ever use all this fabric, even if I sewed every day for the rest of my life. My son will have a HUGH yardsale when I die! I tell him it's his inheritance.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

pinemead said:


> I can't open the video, but from the way it sounds, she has nothing on me! I guess that means I win, and I've already gotten rid of half my fabric. It truly is an addiction, especially when you've *worked in a fabric store for 9 years. * There's no way I'll ever use all this fabric, even if I sewed every day for the rest of my life. My son will have a HUGH yardsale when I die! I tell him it's his inheritance.



Oh. My. Fabric. LOL!

Almost 2 years ago a JoAnn Superstore opened very close to me - I could walk there. I considered applying for a part time/weekend job there (I already work FT) just so I could be among the fabric AND get a discount. I can't imagine!!!!

I thought I had a kind of decent stash, but after reading these inspiring confessions I think I need to go shopping more often...I'm behind


----------



## shellbug (Jul 3, 2005)

That is why my DH won't let me have a room, too. but mine would also be crammed with books, books, books, computer stuff, yarn, yarn, collectibles, crafts odds and ends and bits of glass and wood - most of it is in the garage now.
Michelle


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Hey, I've got the same Husqvarna machine that she does!


----------

